
Freely Scrape Entire Subreddits - firedup
https://www.reddit.com/r/datascienceproject/comments/cwi2hd/app_to_freely_scrape_any_subreddit/
======
luckylion
Just link directly to
[http://scrapereddit.pythonanywhere.com/](http://scrapereddit.pythonanywhere.com/),
there is no need to go through an empty reddit post. The app isn't available
yet, apparently.

